# Liquid 1.5 MR2 ICS lockscreen?



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

I have this weird bug where sometimes my lockscreen won't show. I'll lock the phone and it'll go directly to my home screen. I noticed that sometimes it'll do this if there are a lot of things running in the background, but now, it just does it on random.

Anyone encounter this yet?


----------

